# First 3d shoot!!!



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Well I just got home from shooting, I shot a 276/406, but I had a lot of fun and cant wait 2 more weeks to shoot my second one! I shot only 2 12's and only 1 0, which I lost my arrow :sad: I had a blast, and that is the best part about it :teeth:


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

3-d shoots are always fun to go to even when you don't come home in first place. Keep practicing and you'll score even better next time


----------



## straitshotjohn (May 8, 2011)

*nice 3ds are fun*

Elite Pure Slime Green
Harvest Time Virtue Arrows
Spot-Hogg Hog It​


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well it wasnt a competition, just a fun club shoot. thanks guys


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im thinking about getting some fatboy 400's. put some bright orange raps on them so I dont loose them. what do you guys think?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> im thinking about getting some fatboy 400's. put some bright orange raps on them so I dont loose them. what do you guys think?


dont get 400s, those are too stiff, you need 500s


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

what dl and poundage you shooting?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

28 and 54. but my regular arrows are 400's and I shoot them good.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If you cut your arrows at 27.25" carbon to carbon or shorter, get the 500's if you cut them at 27.5" carbon to carbon or longer.. get the 400's


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well i might buy them off here at like 28" cut. so ill just leave them like that, cause im gonna grow soon i hope haha


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

that works too

Epics just don't have enough line cuttin?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

no, I lost an arrow today and it is a hell of a time trying to find a camo arrow in the woods  I need to practice the 25' balcony shot :help::help::help::director:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

yep, any arrow that is lost is a tough one to find


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I hate it when I loose arrows...doesn't everybody?lol

3D shooting is a blast though. I probably like shooting 3D just as much or more, than I do hunting.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Do any of you guys use wraps? Maybe using Aluminum tapesince its shiny. Also comes up on the medal detector.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Great job Ben!

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks Jake! :smile: I want to buy like 6 fat arrows idk what there is tho, can anyone help me out? maybe like 45-50 dollars for half dozen?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Get cheap arrows and spray paint them white.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

what would you guys say about me shooting old easton xx75 aluminums? they are huge haha. and my dad has like 50 of them.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Your pin gaps would suddenly expand. The arrows would be too heavy for me.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I would maybe get fat boys and maybe put 85 grain tips.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep if u dont have fun w/ it then you shouldnt even be out there. Glad you had fun, and dont feel bad, this saturday I only got 2 12's out of 25 targets but I will say that most of them had extremely small 12 rings though, I shot a 222 and like I said it was 25 targets and my dad and his buddy shot a 238 I could have shot a good bit better but it ws fun and that's all that matters.

I shoot some easton fatboys and they do great, and they came in handy for line cutting saturday on the 3-d range, and wine are cut to 26.5" to the throat of the nock and that's w/ the g-uni bushings and w/ 100 grain glue in points they weigh 348 grains, and they shoot really accurate.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I would maybe get fat boys and maybe put 85 grain tips.


never put 85gr tips in short cut fatboys, theyll never fly right. i switched to 100s in my 500s and my groups tightened. buy 500's and put 100gr tips in them. 

if you buy 400's, put 125gr tips in them


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Fatboys will be more than $50 for half dozen so if I were you I'd check out Beman 9.3's. They're the same shaft as the Fatboys (Easton owns Beman) but are a ton cheaper. The tolerances aren't as good, but if you cut them from both ends you'll get a relatively straight shaft.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> never put 85gr tips in short cut fatboys, theyll never fly right. i switched to 100s in my 500s and my groups tightened. buy 500's and put 100gr tips in them.
> 
> if you buy 400's, put 125gr tips in them


I just want an arrow the same weight as my hunting arrows so I dont have to adjust my sight.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Listen to dylan, 3d is his game

Unless your hunting arrows are 23 series your sight is gonna be off


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

You could use xx75 arrows if you have some in the same spine and weight range as your other arrows so you dont have to adjust your sight, just remember they can get dented pretty easily if you hit a lot of rocks like me.


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

or you could get a couple of luminocs? i dont think i spelled it right lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

logibear said:


> or you could get a couple of luminocs? i dont think i spelled it right lol


nah, cause sometimes the hole nock goes under the leaves, I am going to just buy some bright orange wraps and that should be fine. cause if I lost a lumenok it would cost like 18 dollars an arrow? that would not be good.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I find pink wraps and fletches to be even brighter than orange. That's what I like to use on my hunting arrows.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> I find pink wraps and fletches to be even brighter than orange. That's what I like to use on my hunting arrows.


Yeah, but I dont really care about loosing an arrow on a deer, 15 dollars of a lost arrow is worth it to kill a deer, 3d is a different story.


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

you wouldnt loose a luminoc. trust me.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

logibear said:


> you wouldnt loose a luminoc. trust me.


Luminocs are too expensive, especially if your going to use them for 3-d. If you shot it into the target and the next person shot, they could hit the nock and brake it which is like $10 out of your pocket. And If you missed and hit a tree the nock would pop out and it wouldn't glow so you wouldn't be able to find it. Just use the orange wraps.


----------

